# ISO Real Americanized green chili



## wanna be (Dec 20, 2009)

I am looking for a killer recipie for americanized green chili.I am from colorado and my insperations are Chubbies ,Los Delisious and so manny great mexican resturants in my area.This recipie shall not contain cactus,corn,squash or anything that will ruin my burrito.The ingrediants are pretty straigt forward thats why I know that there is something that I am missing in the technique.What is it? Any ideas?


----------



## Selkie (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe you're looking for a recipe for "Chili Verde," which is traditional green chili made with pork.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 20, 2009)

I make mine with either a roasted pork butt (rubbed with cumin, studded with garlic, s&p tot taste). Then saute onion and a variety of fresh green chilies in pork fat, add chopped or pureed tomatillos (canned is fine), and  canned, roasted green chilies. Cube or shred the pork, put it in. More cumin...


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 20, 2009)

wanna be said:
			
		

> I am looking for a killer recipie for americanized green chili.


Well, _Chili Verde_ (green chili) is made with white meat (chicken breast or pork) instead of beef, tomatillos instead of tomatoes, green chilies (Anaheim, Serrano, Poblano, Jalapenos), chicken stock/broth and flavorings (cumin, oregano, garlic, cilantro, roasted coriander seeds, black pepper) - no chili powder.

If you could explain what you mean by _Americanized_ I might be able to help find a specific recipe for you - I know of several good recipes that don't include cactus, corn, lima beans, etc. But, about the only thing I can think of off the top of my head to Americanize it would be to add some American cheese slices, or a dollop of Cheeze Whiz, when you make your buttiro.


----------



## wanna be (Dec 21, 2009)

*way off!*

Omit the chicken and tomitillos and I have never had green chili with beef or chili powder.A little bit of cumin goes along way and when paired with roasted coriander seed you are leaning more twords a red chili flavor.I am guessing that these are tex mex ideas, and hearing them makes the cheeze whiz sound pretty good.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know that the addition of tomatillos is "way off." Nor the use of cumin. And I would think that "Americanized" version that the OP asked for would probably lend itself quite well to the Tex-Mex concept. No one has suggested the use of chili powder, as well.One could make it with pureed or diced green chilies. period. Then it would be green chili. Kind of like those who prefer a red chili with absolutely no tomatoes, just chilies and beef. No problem. To each their own.
How do you make green chili, Wanna Be?


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 22, 2009)

wanna be said:


> Omit the chicken and tomitillos and I have never had green chili with beef or chili powder.A little bit of cumin goes along way and when paired with roasted coriander seed you are leaning more twords a red chili flavor.I am guessing that these are tex mex ideas, and hearing them makes the cheeze whiz sound pretty good.


 
Try the Pace product line that should be _Americanized_ enough for you_._


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 22, 2009)

Tex-Mex is a real style of cooking that combines American with Mexican. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 22, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> Tex-Mex is a real style of cooking that combines American with Mexican. Nothing wrong with that.




Correct.  As a matter of fact, chili is more of a Tex-Mex dish than anything else.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow, after reading back, Wanna Be is the OP....
You asked, we tried to give you some help. Google it and you can find lots of recipes that you can sift through yourself so you can omit any that don't fit your criteria.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 22, 2009)

LOL! Sorry, green chili is not Tex-Mex - it's roots are Southwestern. While chili con carne moved up north from San Antonio, TX along the Chisholm Trail, green chili moved north from New Mexico into Colorado along the Santa Fe Trail. 

No cumin in green chili? LOL - don't tell the green chili category winners of the ICS (International Chili Society) World Championship that. Every one for the past 10 years (that's all the recipes listed) included some cumin. No tomatillos in green chili? Well, a couple of those champions might agree with you - but I don't know what brand of canned salsa and/or green enchilada sauce they were using that might have contained them. Oh, yeah - there is such a thing as green chili powder, it was used in several of those recipes.

And, I wasn't suggesting that you would/should use ALL of those spices in one pot of green chili - those are just the ones found in various combinations in many green chili recipes. 

Read over the recipes in the link above - they fit your criteria as far as being killer (they are World Champion class), don't include cactus/corn/squash, and include instructions so maybe you can spot what is wrong with your technique or ingredients.

I am still stumped over the _Americanization_ part ....


----------



## wanna be (Dec 22, 2009)

*Sorry I asked!!*

I guess I was somewhat vague in my question and my term (Americanized)I guess I really don't know what that means either.I am really sorry that Wyogal took it so personally. My shots were not directed at her.She was actually the only one that posted some of the answers I was asking for.I didd'nt ask for the history of green chili and all possible ingrediants.I took offence to the fact that certain respondants felt it was necessary to resort to suggesting that I use cheez whiz  or pace to americanize it.I am here to share my love of cooking .As a new member I don't yet know the personalities of all of you, and it is clear you know nothing of me. I would like to get to know all of you and untill then I will keep the sarchasim to a minimum.


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 22, 2009)

I didn't take it personally, I was just confused why you asked for help, then rejected it. that's all.
I still don't know what you want.


----------



## wanna be (Dec 22, 2009)

*What is the op?*

What does that mean? It dose'nt sound good.Does that mean that I have cooties?


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 22, 2009)

Original Poster


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 23, 2009)

Sorry wanna be - didn't mean to offend you ... I was actually making fun of _*MY*_ inability to think of anything to _Americanize_ this food given the most common ingredients. I _thought_ that by using the sick emoticon  you would be able to tell that I was not making a serious suggestion to use American cheese or CheezeWhiz. 

We are all here to share our love of cooking and help each other out - not to just sit around poking sticks at the newbies (look at the answers you got in your thread about a KA stand mixer for example). As you get to know us you will learn that most of us are willing to bend over backwards to help someone find an answer - but we are not a stodgy bunch and do sometimes mix in a little humor, not sarcasm, with our answers.


----------



## Claire (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh, dear.  When people mention some dishes they get all weird and possesive.  Here is what I call my cousin's New Mexico (yes, she is a New Mexican) green chile stew:

2 lbs chuck steak or pork butt
lard or cooking oil
1/2 med onion, chopped
4 med potatoes, chopped
4 med zucchini, grated
12 large green chiles, roasted, peeled, and chopped (I use poblamos or annaheims, although my cousin tells me that other varieties are better, but I have to go with what I can grow or what I can buy locally)
1 tsp garlic salt
1 tsp salt
6-7 c water.  

cut the meat into very small pieces.  Brown in a little oil in a large, deep heavy pan.  Add the onions.  Peel and dice the potatoes and brown them with the meat.  When the meat and onion and potatoes have been browned, drain off excess fat. Add the zucchini, chiles, garlic saldt, salt, and water.  Bring to a boil and simmer for at least and hour.  (Eat with a spoon like a hearty soup.  Serve with sopaipillas or Navajo bread.  Yumm yumm.)

Sorry that it includes squash ... that's just how she told me to make it (actually, you don't even know the squash is there after cooking for awhile, it just adds to the green color).  THe above is a direct quote from her hand-written recipe, and it is to die for.  I make it once a year or so.  I prefer it with pork.


----------



## wanna be (Dec 27, 2009)

*Sorry about that post!*

This will be the last time I respond to that mess.And I am only doing so because you seem so nice.Your recipie sounds really good and I will make it.I really do need to open my mind to the things that I have yet to accept.Thank you for reaching out to the village idiot. I am glad I have not offended all of you beyond repair.Thank you Clair.And to the rest of you I am truley sorry for being an ***, and if any of you know how to erase that stupid posting can you please do that for me?I would like for it to just go away.  
                               Thank you 
                                Jason.   A.K.A ( wanna be)


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 28, 2009)

Oh wanna, it's ok. Let me remind everyone that text is a poor medium for judging emotional content. The emotions and attitudes you read into someone elses post are often just your own insecurities coming to the fore. There are no exceptions to this rule.

Now, everyone coming here needs to be reminded of the above rule but also this next one as well...

If it's sold in a store or restaurant as food then it must be liked by someone. This includes CheezWiz, tripe, cumin and Spam. If you are not directly insulting someone by taking public umbrage at these foods and ingredients, you are at the very least making them feel inferior and ashamed for such food choices. 

Spam and CheezWiz on Wonder bread with Miracle Whip. MMMMM! It's one of my favorite sandwiches.

Pass the cumin.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 29, 2009)

So, to clarify... does this mean we can not express dislike for foods now?


----------



## GB (Dec 29, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with expressing a dislike of foods. It is how it is expressed that can be the issue. Saying you don't like something is fine. Implying someone is a lesser person because they like something you do not like is not OK.


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Dec 29, 2009)

GB said:


> There is nothing wrong with expressing a dislike of foods. It is how it is expressed that can be the issue. Saying you don't like something is fine. Implying someone is a lesser person because they like something you do not like is not OK.


 
DINGDINGDINGDINGDING!!! Right on the nose Sir! S'lovely shot Sir! I can tell you've bowled cricket!


----------



## Wyogal (Dec 29, 2009)

where's the little smiley guy that's biting her tongue?


----------

